# How Often Do You and Your Spouse Date One Another?



## Alexandra

The concept of dating your spouse can be a great way to rejuvenate a marriage, keep the fires burning or just to live life to the fullest!

Do you and your spouse date? How often? What types of things do you find are helpful/fun to do? How has it helped your marriage?

What would you suggest to those who haven't tried this yet? Was it difficult to get started?

Throw your thoughts out.


----------



## MEM2020

Randomly every few weeks. I do NOT do this to get laid. In fact if I was required to do this to get laid I would NOT do it. I do this because my wife is fun and I genuinely enjoy spending time with her. Sometimes we do something new like target shooting or skeet shooting or renting a segway. Sometimes just dinner or drinks at a nice bar. 

I usually initiate. I love to hear my wife laugh to see her smile. 





Alexandra said:


> The concept of dating your spouse can be a great way to rejuvenate a marriage, keep the fires burning or just to live life to the fullest!
> 
> Do you and your spouse date? How often? What types of things do you find are helpful/fun to do? How has it helped your marriage?
> 
> What would you suggest to those who haven't tried this yet? Was it difficult to get started?
> 
> Throw your thoughts out.


----------



## swedish

We have a scheduled date every Thursday where we go to dinner. We both enjoy it because it gives us uninterrupted time to talk, laugh with each other. We've been married 9 years and started this 2.5 years ago. My kids (from 1st marriage) are all teenagers now so we are able to go out for a few hours, so it was not hard to get started...I usually get them fast food or pizza for dinner so I don't think they mind getting rid of us for a few hours a week!

We also have 'unscheduled' dates usually when the kids are at their dad's for the weekends. We have gone to movies, played tennis, gone running, workout, wine tastings, bookstore, comedy club, outdoor festivals, county fair, etc.


----------



## Holding Pattern

Weekly. No scheduled night. I have to say that not having children makes it much easier.


----------



## themrs

We go out on a date once a month. We stay in and date once a week.

Usually when we go out it's to the movies and a restaurant. The inside dates usually consist of an inside picnic and a movie. We also like to play games with each other.

I think I prefer the stay at home dates more actually.


----------



## Rob2380

This is something I am trying to do more often. In fact, my doctor recommended it to me on my last visit after I told him how much my work life was interfering with my home life/relationship. We have started going out for dinner about once every two weeks, and are planning to turn one of our weekend errands (shopping at Costco) into a weeknight date where we get the shopping done, then go out for a dinner afterwards. We've only done it once, but my wife liked the idea.


----------



## sooner2000

We try to go out at least once a month. And we try to stay in and watch a movie a couple od times a month. It's goood to get those alone times with each other.


----------



## BellaOnlineMarriageEditor

We go out once every two weeks and we have a stay in date once a month when the kids stay overnight at grandma's house.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Now that my kids are older (15 and 12) we are able to get out more on the weekends. My husband and I have pretty hectic lives during the week so weekends are our "fun" time. 

We like to go out at least one night a week on weekends, usually to dinner and to take in a band at a bar (we love live music). When the weather is nice we enjoy going kayaking or bicycle riding during the day as well. Often we'll get up early before the kids are up and ride our bicycles down by the beach and stop for coffee and breakfast. It's really nice to be able to do this. 

So I'd say that at least once during a weekend we make plans to do things together. When the kids were younger it was more difficult so I guess we are making up for lost time now!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Every night we shut the door & lock the kids out for our alone time. 

When they are in school & he is off, we try to grab a movie, & out to eat afterwards (maybe twice a month). 

With the older kids watching the younger, we enjoy getting off alone to ride on a country bike trail in the summer, take walks in our backyard woods, once a year take a romantic vacation for 2 nights. 

We never used to do anything without the kids, now that we take this time for ourselves, it has greatly improved the intimacy & passion in our marraige.


----------



## trev

we go out on dates most weeks and try to grab intimate time as much as possible when im not working away 2/3 times a day if im away then phone sex is getting really hot ! 

we have been married nearly 20 years have a housefull of kids and have been through our fair share of crap ! 

but we talk and are very open about our needs ..my wife found that hard to do at first but is getting better ..we owe a lot to Mark Twain and hs wise words


----------

